
The $12 startup that was sold on Twitter for about $100,000 - bemmu
http://mixergy.com/sean-percival
======
acangiano
It's a $12 startup only if his time was worth nothing.

~~~
seiji
It's a $12 startup because somebody thought it made a catchy headline.

~~~
axod
4 hour workweek, etc etc. It all screams 'bs' though.

~~~
colinplamondon
If you know the most sensational aspect of a story it gives you a good idea of
the range of the story.

I like the title 'Four Hour Workweek' because it tells me right off the bat
that it'll probably have some extreme stories of increasing productivity and
working for smaller amounts of income. When you know the extreme you have a
better idea of the story.

------
jacquesm
He found a pretty unlikely niche and made a good bit of money in a relatively
short amount of time, which is commendable.

Since it is a market that is probably easy to saturate (who would ever think
that as many people would want a European vanity plate) selling it was
probably a good decision.

It certainly doesn't sound like a must-have item in a growth market.

The big trick now will be to leverage the take of the sale in to something
bigger.

------
jonursenbach
Am I the only person who hates reading/visiting/watching/listening to Mixergy
interviews?

~~~
icey
I think they're great. Andrew has a knack for asking good questions, including
ones that the interviewees may not really want to answer.

I like the format that he uses, and the transcripts are pretty decent if I
want to revisit later to see what someone said.

Some of them are better than others, but given the sheer number of interviews
that Andrew does that's inevitable.

What's your issue with them? Andrew reads HN, maybe if you offered some
feedback about what you didn't like he could take it into consideration,
instead of just saying that you hate Mixergy for some unknown reason. If
anything, he's shown that he constantly modifies how he does things, perhaps
you can raise a point that he hasn't considered previously.

~~~
jonursenbach
Yeah, he pinged me on Twitter.

My problem with Mixergy is that there's a ton of enthusiasm and it gets to be
a bit much. The design of the site also screams "I will show you how to make
money online", and is a bit of a turnoff.

------
antirez
$100,000 != a successful deal. Surely an interesting experience for the
founder, that was able to put his hands in what startup means, but... after
months of work and customers I think 100k are ok and will not change your
life.

~~~
jacquesm
I sincerely wished that every two bit project that I start would net me $100K.

How many > $100K exits have you had? What fields were they in?

~~~
alttab
Took the words out of my mouth. it's easy to get caught up being an armchair
entrepreneur and a lot harder to see a 100k opportunity in a tiny market and
actually make a legitimate exit.

Kudos to this guy. Technology as a means to an end, now there's a concept

~~~
i386
$100k is more than what most people make in a year. Considering his startup
was lean in the first place he could probably invest in his next idea more
with that sort of nest egg.

------
euroclydon
There's a grasshopper ad frozen on the embedded video in this article. The
title is "Sound Professional and Stay Connected." At first I though this was a
quote by the license plate guy about how he sold his website, then I realized
it was Grasshopper's slogan. Anyway, I have noticed that successful business
folks seem to take themselves very seriously, often to the point of being
annoying, but it seems to be a recipe for success, since potential customers
are so bombarded with noise that they are looking for any reason to write you
off.

------
ohashi
The format of the raw transcript instantly turned me off from reading it.

------
dazzla
I have wondered why there is no vanity licence plate market in the US. Do the
US laws not allow them to be transferred to other people? Or maybe it's not
allowed with money involved?

------
taitems
Here in Australia, or at least my state of Victoria, the local road body
realised how much money this could generate and "euro plates" were introduced
in 2005. They've really taken off this last year especially.

<http://www.vplates.com.au/euro-plates/>

